# Invalid HAP ID (189PR) HELP! :)



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm in bit of a tough situation here. Any help would be much appreciated!


Wife got her medicals done for 457 spouse visa about 6 months back
I indicated that wife has medicals done in my PR application.
After the CO was assigned, she wanted my wife to get her medicals done again because her previous medicals were for a temporary visa and 189 is a permanent visa.
CO sent a health check letter with a HAP ID for wife
Wife got told by the medical center staff that her HAP ID is invalid! and that it has already been used (it's the same HAP ID that she got for her 457 spouse visa)
Emailed CO twice, yet no reply.
Called Adelaide GSM office and got told to email CO.

I'm feeling a bit lost here. Any ideas guys? :confused2:

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aren't you able to generate a new HAP ID from your Immiaccount for the PR application ?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

No I am not able to generate a new HAP ID. I get the following message when I try to do so:



> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Also I've considered using "My Health Declaration" (My health declarations) to generate a HAP ID. But the page linked above explicitly states that I should not use it if I have already filed an application (which I have).


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

babytux said:


> No I am not able to generate a new HAP ID. I get the following message when I try to do so:


Yes, you should not use 'My Health Declaration' if you logged your application as it will delay your case. 
I have faced exactly the same issue and called DIBP the same day, within 4 days they send me a new HAP ID (my CO belongs to Brisbane Team). I would suggest to send one more email.


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

babytux said:


> No I am not able to generate a new HAP ID. I get the following message when I try to do so:


Also I forgot to mention that I did not stopped the medical examination procedures for getting the new HAP ID, as I completed all the examination before receiving the new number.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

hcelgoog said:


> Also I forgot to mention that I did not stopped the medical examination procedures for getting the new HAP ID, as I completed all the examination before receiving the new number.


Hey hcelgoog,

Thanks so much for your reply. It was quite helpful. So after a long wait, someone from the visa office got back with a new HAP ID. My wife managed to get her medicals done before we got the HAP ID. Hoping that they can upload the results against the new IDI without any issues :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zali10 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dear friends,

I have been sent a letter from my CO that required my wife (dependant) and I (main applicant) to take health examination. However, there is only a single HAP ID below my name in the letter! I was wondering whether this the common trend to have one HAP ID for a couple or my wife's HAP ID is mistakenly ignored?


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

zali10 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been sent a letter from my CO that required my wife (dependant) and I (main applicant) to take health examination. However, there is only a single HAP ID below my name in the letter! I was wondering whether this the common trend to have one HAP ID for a couple or my wife's HAP ID is mistakenly ignored?


She should have her own HAP ID. And your CO would have generated two letters. One for you and one for your wife. Check your mail. If you can't find two HAP ID ask your CO. Or you can generate one through the system (by clicking get health details...).


----------

